# Raijintek Ereboss



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 29, 2013)

Raijintek, being a newcomer to the PC DIY market, seeks to flex its cooling muscles with the launch of the Ereboss CPU cooler. It features a massive single tower design with six 6 mm heatpipes and a 140 mm x 13 mm fan. Add it all up and you get a design that will turn more than a few heads.

*Show full review*


----------



## iO (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice review.
A direct comparsion to the HR-02 Macho would be interesting since it´s pretty much a copy of its design and price point...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 29, 2013)

HELLO MACHO!

i have a freshly instaled HR02 Macho REV.A BW i would really love to see a so thin fan on the Thermalright for more RAM compatibility (my macho TY-147 is hugging the HS of my corsaire vengeance LP)  but im not sure of the efficiency versus the TY-147


----------



## erocker (Jul 29, 2013)

Big cooler with a weak fan. It really doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 29, 2013)

erocker said:


> Big cooler with a weak fan. It really doesn't make sense to me.



exactely my thought versus the TY-147 ... the Macho is also more excentered since i see on finished look the Raijintek hang above the RAM just like the Macho does.

also Thermalright give a free exra long screwdriver... this one dont have something like that or did i missed some part? 

personnaly i would give a 7.8 instead of a 8.8 but thats just me, i do find the Thermalright mounting easy, imo on the mounting note i would put the macho as a 8 on 10 so would i do for this HS ... the ram clearance is not better than the HR 02 despite a thiner fan

Ereboss is a unique cooler... meeehh nope ... Macho does it better, still its a nice cooler indeed in the perf/$$$ part


----------



## JDG1980 (Jul 29, 2013)

I see I'm not the only one who thought this was a Thermalright Macho clone.

The widely spaced fins should work well with a lower-airflow fan. I suspect the noise figures would be better if a full-width fan was used, since as the review notes, these ultra-slim fans have to spin faster to get the same results. In a direct-airflow case like the Silverstone FT02 or Corsair Air Series 540, you might even be able to get away with omitting the heatsink fan altogether, and relying on the case fan blowing directly at it from 6"-12" away.


----------



## Ed_1 (Jul 29, 2013)

It looks like you could install second fan in back .
I can see why they put thin 140mm with such thick HS but I think it might be better with combo fan say 120mmx25mm in front , which should clear memory and have 140mm in back .

Might due better that way .


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 29, 2013)

Ed_1 said:


> It looks like you could install second fan in back .
> I can see why they put thin 140mm with such thick HS but I think it might be better with combo fan say 120mmx25mm in front , which should clear memory and have 140mm in back .
> 
> Might due better that way .



nope since a wider fan in front will hinder more the ram zone... its as i said, less excentered than the macho who with a 25mm width hang a bit above 1st ram slot on my Crosshair IV. oh  wait ... 2cm less on the fan diameter ... i got it ...  well ... maybe a better idea but im not sure of a 120mm front + a 140mm back would be efficient as 2 140mm 

basically this HS has a thiner fan but have the same overhang as the Macho has, and the Macho can also fit a 2nd TY-147 in the back, i still think TY-147 fan is way better than that one, but since it has the same footprint i would like to see a review of that Ereboss against the Macho (and i suspect the macho would have a slight upper hand due to the excentered shape)

see what i mean (if you look at the review pics taken from a similar angle) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




also on that pics i mounted the TY-147 on the wrong orientation


----------



## Ed_1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Sure, thats why I said 120mmx25mm in the front as that would be only way to clear first 2 slots(but not ram with big HS , LP ones be best) .
There are other coolers that use 140mm +120mm , sure its not as good as 2x 140mm but this unique 140x15mm i am not fan of, any issue and your stuck with just that model .

I think you probably get better results with twin tower type HS , they seem to be better as you get 2 fans but still good size HS .

With this cooler being so thick, you probably need a higher static pressure fan .


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 29, 2013)

Ed_1 said:


> Sure, thats why I said 120mmx25mm in the front as that would be only way to clear first 2 slots(but not ram with big HS , LP ones be best) .
> There are other coolers that use 140mm +120mm , sure its not as good as 2x 140mm but this unique 140x15mm i am not fan of, any issue and your stuck with just that model .



thats why i prefere the Macho over the Ereboss the excentered shape make all the difference, but im sad to not see a HR-02 in the review 

i just noticed that the overhang of the Ereboss is even worse than the Macho... its directly above the 1st slot and after giving a second look on my build i see only the half of the ram is covered (luckly LP are great )

weird idea ...i need to find 1 or 2 Raijintek fan for test... on the Macho = no ram overhang, im still interested in seeing the perf of those fan...
or maybe 2 scythe slip stream 12mm naahhh bad idea ...since they do them only in 120mm it seems


----------



## Ed_1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Macho uses normal thickness fan ,that is a plus with that thickness .


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 29, 2013)

Ed_1 said:


> Macho uses normal thickness fan ,that is a plus with that thickness .



indeed i also found http://www.prolimatech.com/en/products/detail.asp?id=1906 98cfm

73.5cfm at max rpm for the TY-147


----------



## Ed_1 (Jul 29, 2013)

yup , but they use 2 of them if I am not mistaken , on there HS .

Edit: no its not them, it another with 2 140mm slim ones used .


----------



## Supercrit (Jul 30, 2013)

With such thick heatsink, this should be tested with 2 fans as well.


----------



## Frick (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm just amazed how hot that chip is.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 30, 2013)

Ed_1 said:


> yup , but they use 2 of them if I am not mistaken , on there HS .
> 
> Edit: no its not them, it another with 2 140mm slim ones used .



indeed and  i never meant to use a macho without 2 slim fan instead of 1 normal


----------



## Casecutter (Jul 30, 2013)

erocker said:


> Big cooler with a weak fan. It really doesn't make sense to me.


And just the two screws to hold the 808g monster from leaning-over in a normal mid-tower?  They need a secure 4-point mounting, big design flaw that even the T-R Macho gets wrong! 
No thanks.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 30, 2013)

Casecutter said:


> And just the two screws to hold the 808g monster from leaning-over in a normal mid-tower?  They need a secure 4-point mounting, big design flaw that even the T-R Macho gets wrong!
> No thanks.



hummmm the Thermalright retention bracket is a 4 point metal plate and metal backplate, while the Raijintek has also 4point retention but not linked all 4 but 2 by 2 i'd say the Thermalright has the upper hand on that point.

The macho weight 710gr and 160gr for the fan making it a total of 870gr, but i never seen any complaint about unstability or retention bracket failure, rather i see the HR 02 being recommended in many hardware magazine i read or review i see. 

still the Raijintek crossbar look narrower than the Thermalright one

and im not saying that because my HR 02 sit verticaly in my HAF-XB.

i have a build in a normal atx tower waiting on a 790gr Thermalright IFX-14 and 2 160gr TY-147 that will make 1310gr on the retention bracket and yet im not affraid of this, because i used a 1200gr Cooler Master V10 in a AM2+ build in the past and no problem at all 

at last if you dont bump or shake your tower all over the place


----------



## Nordic (Jul 30, 2013)

Put some stong push pull fans on this and it will reallly perform.


----------



## drdeathx (Jul 30, 2013)

erocker said:


> Big cooler with a weak fan. It really doesn't make sense to me.



Push and Pull would cool probably better maybe beating Phanteks if the second fan fits by the I/O ports.



Supercrit said:


> With such thick heatsink, this should be tested with 2 fans as well.



I agree. Manufacturer should have sent a second fan to make review even better. Plus the fan in pull configuration does not inpact the dimm slots with a single fan. I think ths fan should be mounted in Pull config if the I/O ports don't get in the way. it is a gargantuan cooler for sure.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 30, 2013)

james888 said:


> Put some stong push pull fans on this and it will reallly perform.



indeed and increase the ram overhang in the process but it will perform

i've seen a Ereboss vs Macho review on a polish site 1c difference between them but the Raijintek operate at higher RPM to achieve that (1650rpm vs 1300rpm) and noise level reported to be 53 vs 46 

the Ereboss might be a good performer and a strong oponent for the Macho and is cheaper (priced) but for me the bundle is weaker, and pardon me this but if you dont have a 9.5 ph2 screwdriver you'r screwed (wich Thermalright bundle with the REV.A )

i still think of that HS as a good one but lacks something ... like the excentered shape and some other little adds that the Macho have, ofc if i had both i would be more objective, all i can do is having my opinion based on reviews and personnal feelings.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 31, 2013)

Bit of an update the screw driver should be included in retail boxes.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 31, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Bit of an update the screw driver should be included in retail boxes.



good idea, argh it screws my screwdriver argument... STILL Raijintek up a level in my opinion of them (if its confirmed they will do that ofc)

now that my IFX-14 arrived home ... i notice Raijintek copied the Thermalright retention but not the new one  and yep it hold the HS in place with no faillure after puting the tower on her feets.


----------

